
Why We Moved from AWS to Google Cloud - vgt
https://lugassy.net/why-we-moved-from-amazon-web-services-to-google-cloud-platform-726c412fd667#.hxaimrey9
======
HillaryBriss
Almost all of the subheadings begin with the phrase: "Why we moved?"

I appreciate the article's content and all, but that "Why we moved?"
repetition is probably just a waste of space and user attention.

~~~
mluggy
good point, fixed (and added a bunch of other updates).

